# Chrome but Flash has stopped



## daeron (Sep 10, 2013)

The Flash player in Chromium appears to have stopped working. Can anybody confirm or deny this?

`# pkg_info | grep chrom`

```
chromium-29.0.1547.65 Mostly BSD-licensed web browser based on WebKit and Gtk+
xf86-video-openchrome-0.3.3 X.Org openChrome display driver
```

`# uname -rsp`

```
FreeBSD 9.2-BETA2 i386
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 10, 2013)

Works fine here. Try rebuilding the plugin, or reactivate with nspluginwrapper.


----------



## daeron (Sep 11, 2013)

*yeh I tried that*

I tried that before I read that allegedly Chromium doesn't use the nsplugin or Adobe Flash, but has its own built-in Flash. I agree it's probably still a port update problem, but I wanted to check if there was an alternative before I resort to the next step which will probably take the machine 12 or more hours.

I've just applied the last week's updates to my ports directory and spent and hour and a half doing a new `portupgrade -a`, now I'm starting a `portupgrade -Rf www/chromium`

But Chromium depends on a 130 other ports, so I wanted to avoid doing a recursive rebuild if I could. But you have no good news of a known Flash problem.

Thanks for your feedback


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 11, 2013)

Chromium uses Flash from ~/.mozilla/plugins, which is where nspluginwrapper comes in. I know nothing about Chromium "using its own Flash".

This is what shows up in the process list when Flash is played in Chromium:


```
26370 v0  S      0:01.53 /usr/local/lib/nspluginwrapper/i386/linux/npviewer.bin --plugin /home/someone/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so --connection /org/wrapper/NSPlugins/libflashplayer.so/26360-2/1804289383
```


----------



## SirDice (Sep 11, 2013)

I think there's a slight misunderstanding at work here. Google Chrome has a built-in Flash player, Chromium however does not. 

https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/108086?hl=en


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 11, 2013)

Ah, *I* never used the 'commercial' Chrome. Only the one in the ports tree,*.*


----------

